# Hcg



## hugol (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello friends! !
I need some help!! I cannot less my HCG in the fridge because of my wife...... I want to avoid all the bla bla bla......
What can I do ???


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 25, 2015)

Does the wife use protien or creatine ? If not get a can of it tell her you want it to stay in the fridge. Then stash the hcg inside of it.


----------



## hugol (Sep 25, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Does the wife use protien or creatine ? If not get a can of it tell her you want it to stay in the fridge. Then stash the hcg inside of it.


I dont think that Will works! !!!! Thanks


----------



## R1rider (Sep 25, 2015)

get a mini fridge for some place only you can get to or just store it at a buddys house/fridge


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 27, 2015)

Fridge is essential for HCG. Do you have dogs? If so, take the label off and tell her it's Ivermectin for heartworms. Another option is get a legit script, but that takes time that you probably don't have. Outside of those two, you could try to hide it, but you've already said that you didn't think that would work.


----------



## Dex (Sep 27, 2015)

Get a new wife.


----------



## hugol (Sep 27, 2015)

Dex said:


> Get a new wife.


Great idea.....


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 27, 2015)

Put the vial in a baking soda box wrapped in a baggy in the back of the fridge...


----------



## j2048b (Sep 29, 2015)

Man up and tell her what is up! Cant hide needles either.... Looks like ur gonna have to learn how to keister.....


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 29, 2015)

I like the creatine idea.. I wrapped mine in paper towel and stuffed it inside a protein shaker that had 2 compartments.


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 29, 2015)

I made a compartment in the back of our wine frig.  A little tube with a lid.  Works great.


----------



## mickems (Sep 29, 2015)

It seems to me that people go thru so much stress and drama trying to hide gear and such from their spouses. It would be so much easier and less nonsense just telling them (spouse) what it is, wouldn't it? I mean, you have to sneak around every time the mailman comes hoping to intercept your gear before the spouse does? I don't know, I just like a simple life, not worrying about that kind of stuff.----- .02


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 30, 2015)

Just tell her...shes not going to divorce you for that and if she does then shes not worth being married to.


----------



## mickems (Sep 30, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Just tell her...shes not going to divorce you for that and if she does then shes not worth being married to.



exactly my point. tah.


----------



## MS1605 (Sep 30, 2015)

I tried hiding peps because my wife hates the idea of me sticking myself with needles. after like a year it just got to be too much of a PITA. Finally sat her down and told her and explained everything too her. Shes cool with it now. I think most reasonable wives will be cool as long as you sit them down and explain what/why/when. They appreciate that respect. And as mentioned, if she wants to divorce you over it then she probably isnt good enough for you....


----------



## Cabo (Sep 30, 2015)

my wife lets me do anything i want to do,except stick my dick into strange holes.


----------

